

Download Adobe Creative Suite 2, Including Photoshop and Illustrator, for Free - yread
http://lifehacker.com/5973750/download-adobe-creative-suite-2-including-photoshop-and-illustrator-for-free

======
mcos
Unfortunately, if you're using an Intel-based Mac, the Mac versions of
applications are limited to Power-PC machines.

